# power principles



## hongkongfooey (Jan 1, 2006)

What are the power principles of Kenpo. I would think torque and marriage of gravity are two, what are some of the others?

HKF


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Jan 2, 2006)

Directional Harmony, Directional opposites, alignment, torque.


DarK LorD


----------



## Making the Journey (Jan 29, 2006)

*PAIN*!!!!!! Yes, all of the others are right... such as torque, back up mass, etc. but you need pain to conquer your opponent... remember pain always as one of the main power principles


----------



## Making the Journey (Jan 29, 2006)

Torque, Marraige of gravity, and PAIN are typically the four main power principles =)


----------

